# Celtics sign Shelden Williams



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/



> Forward Shelden Williams has agreed to a one-year contract with the Celtics, according to an NBA source. Williams is expected to sign a deal worth the veteran's minimum salary of $1.306 million.





> He has a career scoring average of 4.7 points per game. According to Yahoo! Sports' Marc Spears, the deal does not affect the Celtics' chances of re-signing Glen Davis.


Not a bad signing for depth assuming we keep Davis around too, the Powe replacement i guess


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Celtics sign Sheldon Williams*

Is he even going to make the team or is he just a warm body for training camp? Going by what I've seen of him in the past, I am guessing the latter. Please tell me I'm right


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Celtics sign Sheldon Williams*

I'm sure he'll see some time at the point guard position.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Celtics sign Sheldon Williams*



Attila said:


> I'm sure he'll see some time at the point guard position.


maybe you're confused with Shawne Williams.

Shelden Williams is the bust of a big man that ATL drafted a few years ago. You know, the one that somehow scored Candace?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Celtics sign Sheldon Williams*

Candace just wanted to marry a NBA player whose *** she could kick on the court.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Celtics sign Sheldon Williams*



ATLien said:


> Is he even going to make the team or is he just a warm body for training camp? Going by what I've seen of him in the past, I am guessing the latter. Please tell me I'm right


I hope you're right, let's put it that way.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Celtics sign Sheldon Williams*

His per minute stats actually arent too bad, if hes the 5th big, and a depth signing only im fine with it


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Celtics sign Sheldon Williams*

He'll prob be the 3rd C on this team.

PG: Rajon Rondo...Eddie House
SG: Ray Allen...Marquis Daniels...Tony Allen
SF: Paul Pierce...Bill Walker...J.R. Giddens
PF: Kevin Garnett...Glen Davis...Brian Scalabrine
C: Kendrick Perkins...Rasheed Wallace...Shelden Williams

If I had to guess, I'd say that that would be their depth chart entering the season. Not exactly a far-fetched guess, obviously.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeh, with a back up point to come in thats about right

I think he could do ok here, look what Powe and Davis have done working with Clifford Ray, he has the tools to be a solid defender


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Celtics sign Sheldon Williams*



vinsanity77 said:


> maybe you're confused with Shawne Williams.


 Actually I was being sarcastic. What the Celtics really need is a backup at the point and not another big man. Having said that he's a decent guy to have at the end of the bench.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Powe wont be back, and hes better than Obryant and Moore, who were both the end of bench bigs this time around

At least hes young, and has the tools to be decent when hes able to jsut focus on the basics like D and rebounding


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Solid signing, I'm likin it.

We're not expecting much out of him, he's gonna be the 5th big. He has a defensive mentality that fits right in, and he gives us 4 shotblockers. Even if he is a scrub, at least he's a scrub that got picked 5th, which gives us a lil hope. Last, he isn't gonna try to do too much- he may lack talent but he knows his role.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

POB was picked [just as high]
is still very young
has better per48 than Shel. I mean I like shel, but if we found no use for a 7'0" bust, will we have use for a 6'9" bust? Shel isn't that much of a shotblocker (although in Celtic standards, he might be)--POB dominates in that regard, too.

I dono. I just wanna see POB again.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

also, does this mean that the trade rumor with the nets (involving sean will) is dead?
I would have liked to see if Yi could pick up anything from KG. Keyon Dooling, I feel, would complement House pretty well.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

insignificant signing. i don't expect anything from him. celtics need to address weaknesses. the c and pf spots for next season is already looking pretty good.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

sologigolos said:


> POB was picked higher
> is still very young
> has better per48 than Shel. I mean I like shel, but if we found no use for a 7'0" bust, will we have use for a 6'9" bust? Shel isn't that much of a shotblocker (although in Celtic standards, he might be)--POB dominates in that regard, too.
> 
> I dono. I just wanna see POB again.


Just a note, Olowo'Bryant was actually selected four spots after Shellhead.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

sologigolos said:


> POB was picked higher
> is still very young
> has better per48 than Shel.


No and no. Do some research. Williams was picked 5th, O'Bryant 9th. Look at the numbers (especially turnovers and fouls).


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Shelden is far better suited to this team and knowing his role, playing D and rebounding than POB, that wasnt a bad idea or signing at the time but it didnt work out

this is more of a sure thing, without the high reward potential IMO


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Congatulations for signing Mr. Candace Parker


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

And getting first dibs on the boys if they have any :laugh:


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Seriously, I bet Candace would be a better backup than Tony Allen...


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

silverpaw1786 said:


> No and no. Do some research. Williams was picked 5th, O'Bryant 9th. Look at the numbers (especially turnovers and fouls).




oops oops, meant to say "just as high"--was the next big man to go right after Shel (and in between the two? Brandon Roy, Randy Foye, and Rudy Gay. Hmm) (but then again there was a huge dropoff after Gay)

turnovers and fouls are part of growing up--i guess we just didn't have the patience to develop him, but if it's gonna be an end of the bench guy playing 3 mpg, could we not have afforded it?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

They couldn't even fit his whole head in the pic


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

ATLien said:


> They couldn't even fit his whole head in the pic


:laugh:


----------

